# Trailer for "Weekend Warriors" a new TV sitcom about Canada's part-time soliders



## PAW43 (11 Mar 2015)

Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYSgOuWSwuI 

Perhaps our answer to M*A*S*H... Looks pretty decent.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Mar 2015)

PAW43 said:
			
		

> Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYSgOuWSwuI
> 
> Perhaps our answer to M*A*S*H... Looks pretty decent.
> [/quot
> ...


----------



## Harris (11 Mar 2015)

Here's an interview of one of the "soldiers".  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpO-VC1kqkc  Very funny.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Mar 2015)

If we can't poke fun at ourselves......


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 Mar 2015)

PAW43 said:
			
		

> Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYSgOuWSwuI
> 
> Perhaps our answer to M*A*S*H... Looks pretty decent.



Other than your post and the linked youtube clip, I've found nothing else about this "new TV sitcom".  When will it be playing?  What network?  Frankly, I don't find the production value or the comedy of the clip very good.  Something along the lines of what I would equate to professional Canadian TV of my youth (I'm now an official sexagenarian), not the usual quality found today.  Are you associated with this production?  With this being your only post since joining this forum today, I am skeptical of your motives.  If this is a gag, then it should be in Radio Chatter.

(_Edited to add_)

While my original cursory search (as mentioned above) found little about this supposed production, I would be disingenuous if I did not add that a further look did uncover additional references.  Apparently, it is an actual production from a legitimate (?) production company, though they still call it a 15 minute short in post-production.  Hardly a sitcom.  At least that is better than the film's prospects in 2013 when a crowd-funding effort stopped after only reaching 12% of their $15,000 goal (i.e. $1765).

But what do I know about what would make a successful film or video production.  Years ago, shortly after the Gulf War (the first one, you know, Desert Storm) I was asked by a doctor of my acquaintance to look over the plot synopsis of a film investment opportunity he had been offered.  He wanted to know if the scenario sounded plausible (from a soldier's perspective).  In simple terms, the plot involved four US soldiers during Desert Storm who find a treasure map and using it go behind Iraqi lines to find and steal tons of Kuwaiti gold.  At the time, I thought it sounded stupid.  I guess if you stick George Clooney and Mark Wahlberg in a movie it doesn't matter how stupid the plot reads on paper.  At the time, the prospectus did not name any actors.


----------



## Ostrozac (11 Mar 2015)

Best of luck with this product -- they have a long uphill climb, but stranger things have been successful -- I remember the first black and white "Trailer Park Boys" movie that ending up being a pre-pilot for a very successful (by Canadian standards) franchise.

If they could just get a C-List Canadian celebrity attached to it for name recognition purposes. The ideal person to pitch it to would be someone who served, either a former reservist willing to laugh at themselves or a former regular willing to laugh at reservists (don't get too offended, that's supposed to be a joke).

The only veterans I can think of off the top of my head among Canadian TV stars are Tommy Hunter (Tommy Hunter Show), Gordon Pinsent (Red Green) and Laura Calder (Food Network Canada). There have to be more -- there's a hell of a lot of mediocre Canadian content TV out there, some of those actors have to be veterans. Or is that it?


----------



## Tibbson (11 Mar 2015)

Not only do they need at least a C list celebrity I'd venture to say they need to find something funny too.  Just didn't see the humour in what is online.  But...if they are having fun what the heck.  At least they are not hanging around street corners.


----------



## Loachman (11 Mar 2015)

These guys are much funnier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRIriU1ApVc


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Mar 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> These guys are much funnier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRIriU1ApVc



They are......


----------



## Tibbson (12 Mar 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> These guys are much funnier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRIriU1ApVc



Really?  I just heard 4.11 minutes of gratuitous foul language.  Not that I have anything against foul language but I didn't see it interspersed with much humour.  Oh well, to each their own.


----------



## dogger1936 (12 Mar 2015)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> Really?  I just heard 4.11 minutes of gratuitous foul language.  Not that I have anything against foul language but I didn't see it interspersed with much humour.  Oh well, to each their own.


Gratuitous and foul language was never paired in my regiment. Its a skill set.


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Mar 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> They are......



Yup.  I had forgotten about the one.  I always found the videos the guys were doing to try and keep sane outside the wire were mostly amusing.  They're real guys, not some wannabe actors or real actors pretending to be soldiers.  The creativity they would display was impressive.  One of my favorites:  Cribs of Afghanistan


----------



## medicineman (12 Mar 2015)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> They are......



I found them quite amusing  ;D...especially mixing the coffee to La Bamba.  

MM


----------



## Flavus101 (13 Mar 2015)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I found them quite amusing  ;D...especially mixing the coffee to La Bamba.
> 
> MM



I also found that hilarious!


----------



## Carbon-14 (13 Mar 2015)

I always wonder if anyone still has a copy of the Real OP - Afghanistan.  I thought it was hilarious but I haven't been able to find it again.


----------



## RandyCrust (14 Mar 2015)

As a former reservist I'm dying to see this on tv or even online.  There is a lack of shows and movies about the Canadian armed Forces on tv and n film I can only thing of Combat Hospital and Paschendale, (which turn out to be nothing but a Paul Gross vanity project).  People like to see themselves reflected on tv so I'm excited to see this


----------



## shootemup604 (17 Mar 2015)

A modern Canadianized version of "Get some In" https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUU6Fu7YIV4Fv-PvohlVT5A would be pretty funny - just pretend we have national service.


----------

